# App SQL-Datenbankabfragen



## Body (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich könnte eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Meine Wunsch-App sollte von einer Datenbank (zum Beispiel, adresse, personen etc) abfragen können. Ich habe von meinem Webhoster im Paket eine SQL-Datenbank gestellt. Also ich habe nun da eine Datenbank erstellt. Jetzt muss ich noch meinem App sagen, dass es eine Abfrage macht. Habt ihr da Literaturtipps? Bzw. tipps aus dem Internet, wie ich das machen kann? Habt ihr Beispiele?
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet?

Vielen Dank und lg
Nicoals

Ps: Ich wusste nicht genau wohin, habe es einfach mal hier hingestellt.


----------



## stg (10. Mrz 2014)

Deine _App_ heißt was _genau_? Handelt es sich um eine WebApplication? Eine Smartphone-Anwendung? Eine ..... 

Grundsätzlich zum Verbindungsaufbau zu einer Datenbank via Java: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 24 Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC

Ich vermute, dass du eine SmartPhone-Anwendung meinst. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass dein (vermutlich gratis)-WebHoster die Möglichkeit bereitstellt von außerhalb auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen. Mach dich da doch zunächst mal schlau, ob du diese Möglichkeit überhaupt hast, bzw überprüfe dies mit einer kleinen Desktop-Java-Anwendung. Die ist vermutlich deutlich schneller geschrieben, als du diese Fuktionalität in deine bestehende App eingebaut hast..


----------

